# Good Ambulance picture



## imurphy (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure what country it's from!


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 28, 2008)

:huh:
LOLZ!!!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 28, 2008)

awsome lol

"Hello, Boss, Are you sittin down?"


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah boss, a funny thing happened to me on the way to the hospital........  YIKES!


----------



## Buzz (Oct 29, 2008)

lol ^_^

That almost happened to me last night... hit some ice coming around a turn... and I was driving extremely carefully at the time too.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 29, 2008)

ROFL
Sir sit down a funny thing happened on the way back to the ambulance bay.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 29, 2008)

I said "Lay the PATIENT on her side"  LMAO


----------



## emtgirl515 (Oct 29, 2008)

*thanks, that made me laugh *


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Oct 30, 2008)

"Hey boss, how was your day?  Good, good.  My day?  Not too bad... had a chest pain call that turned out to be indigestion... severe abdominal pain... put my unit in the recovery position... there was a decent MVA on the corner of Main and Oak, wound up flying her..."


----------



## Melanie77 (Nov 12, 2008)

*lol*

oh my gracious... that would be a hard one to tell the boss and to swallow.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Nov 13, 2008)

Dispatch....this is Medic 3, we're rolling......over.


----------

